# Ligrc akc hunting test



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

The LONG ISLAND GOLDEN RETRIEVER CLUB, now a Master National Club, has its Spring hunt test May 20, 21, 22 in Manorville. Master on Friday, Double JH and SH Saturday and Sunday.

Spend a few days and enjoy beautiful Long Island. Come early in the week, we can shoot some trap.​


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I wish! Mine are out of commission again until end of June. Maybe in the fall.


----------

